# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > iPod/MP3/MP4/Φορητές Συσκευές > [iPod] ipod touch 2g 2.2.1

## katsigiannis

Ξερει κανενας πως να αναβαθμησω το ipod touch 2g 2.2.1 που εχω απο την 2.2.1 στην 4.0.2 που κατεβασα απο το www.iphonehellas.gr?Δηλαδη πως να αλλαξω το λογισμικο του???

----------


## katsigiannis

Προς τους δειαχειριστες εαν επιθυμουν την διαγραφη αυτου του θεματος.Τελικα οσοι κατοχοι ipod touch 2g τα οποια εχουν την εκδοση λογισμικου 2.2.1 μπορουν να κανουν update αμεσα απο το itunes και δωρεαν στην 4.0.2.Απλως χρειαζεται μονο να εχουν ipod touch δευτερης και τριτης γενιας και το itunes στην τελευταια του εκδοση.*Ολα τα ipod και iphone τα οποια αγοραζωνται στην ελληνικη επικρατεια ειναι unlocked*.

----------

